# Fish_On hitting the beach again



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Taking a small break from tournament fishing....
I will be hitting the beac tomorrow... Stay tuned


Mean while.... Here is an update on what i have been doing

http://m.thedestinlog.com/Section/360/Article/1|455172


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Started off nicely


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Well
The pompano are definitely here... I seen schools of 10 to over 100 cruising the sand bar... Nailed 2 off the beach then they just shut down... Last two days have been a awesome run for about 45 min then they just shut down
Run came in yesterday around 1030 11 and today around 12 1230

BRING ON THE POMPS...
Also plenty of Jacks running the beach now to... Always a fun catch


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks, I plan to try it myself today


----------

